# 2008 Orbea Onix TDF opinions welcome...



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 2008 51cm TDF that is considered new (demo bike) selling for $1600. What do all of you think? I currently ride a 2001 KHS Flight 500 and I have decided that I want a bike that I can ride at least 2000mi/yr. I'm a school teacher so I will have time to ride. The problem is that any LBS I go to do not have the correct sizes for me to ride to get a good feel. I'm 5'5" with about a 30' inseam. I'm pretty proportional from top to bottom. I'm not wealthy so I'm hesitant to pull the trigger but for that price I don't think I can find a bike of that quality this inexpensive. Is there a better time to buy where I may find a good used bike?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ncvwnut said:


> The problem is that any LBS I go to do not have the correct sizes for me to ride to get a good feel. I'm 5'5" with about a 30' inseam.


 If you've got a 30 foot inseam I'm not surprised you're having trouble  



ncvwnut said:


> I have a 2008 51cm TDF that is considered new (demo bike) selling for $1600. What do all of you think? I currently ride a 2001 KHS Flight 500 and I have decided that I want a bike that I can ride at least 2000mi/yr. I'm a school teacher so I will have time to ride. The problem is that any LBS I go to do not have the correct sizes for me to ride to get a good feel. I'm 5'5" with about a 30' inseam. I'm pretty proportional from top to bottom. I'm not wealthy so I'm hesitant to pull the trigger but for that price I don't think I can find a bike of that quality this inexpensive. Is there a better time to buy where I may find a good used bike?


 Seriously, though. Your first sentence is a bit confusing- are you saying you already have a TDF, or are you considering buying one you can get for $1600? If you're saying the later, I have no idea if that's a good or bad price, but I know Orbea makes a good bike. Does it fit you? There's nothing wrong with buying a demo bike as long as you've gone over it with a fine tooth comb and it has the factory warranty. How do you like it compared to your KHS? The only thing that makes me think you should think about it is you're asking here. Normally when you get on the right bike you know it.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a good price compared to a new one, but of course that's all dependent on how much use its had and any abuse. If you look around here you'll see those of us who have one love it. I only needed one ride...


----------

